# OT: Five teams worth over $1 billion, according to Forbes



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

*Five teams worth over $1 billion, according to Forbes*
August 31, 2006

NEW YORK (AP) -- Five teams, led by the Washington Redskins, have franchise values above $1 billion, according to Forbes magazine's annual survey.

The Redskins have led the list for seven straight years and are worth $1.423 billion, an increase of 13 percent over last year. They have an operating income of $108.4 million, more than double every team except Houston and Tampa Bay.

The New England Patriots rank second in Forbes' calculations at $1.176 billion. They are followed by the Dallas Cowboys at $1.173 billion, the Texans at $1.043 billion, and the Philadelphia Eagles at $1.024 billion.

That means three of the five most valuable teams are in the NFC East. The other division member, the New York Giants, are 15th at $890 million.

The Texans stand second in operating income with $57.6 million, followed by the Bucs at $56.9 million.

On the other end of the chart is the Minnesota Vikings, who were purchased last year by Zygi Wilf. They are worth only $720 million -- although that would rank second in major league baseball behind only the Yankees.

And the Yankees, valued at $1.026 billion, would be fifth among NFL franchises.

Minnesota plays in one of the league's oldest stadiums, which pushes down its value. Wilf is busily negotiating for a new ballpark.

But don't fret for Wilf, who purchased the team for $600 million a year ago. He's already made a profit.

Only one team, the New Orleans Saints (27th at $738 million), has a negative operating income, $4.1 million. The Saints, of course, were displaced by Hurricane Katrina last season, playing home games in San Antonio and Baton Rouge.

Yet the Vikings and four others -- Oakland ($736 million), San Francisco ($734 million), San Diego ($731 million) and Atlanta ($730 million) -- are valued below the Saints.

The Raiders, 49ers, Chargers and Falcons all are planning or seeking upgrades in their stadiums, too.

Rounding out the top 10 are the Denver Broncos ($975 million), Cleveland Browns ($970 million), Bucs ($955 million), Baltimore Ravens ($946 million) and Chicago Bears ($945 million).

http://sports.yahoo.com/nfl/news?slug=ap-franchisevalues&prov=ap&type=lgns


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Jerry purchased the Dallas Cowboys in 1989 from H.R. "Bum" Bright for $140 million. :angel: 

Not bad. :biggrin:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> Jerry purchased the Dallas Cowboys in 1989 from H.R. "Bum" Bright for $140 million. :angel:
> 
> Not bad. :biggrin:


I wish my portfolio could yield that kind of return.... :curse:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> I wish my portfolio could yield that kind of return.... :curse:


I suppose if your one of those guys who like the whole "having money" thing.........


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I suppose if your one of those guys who like the whole "having money" thing.........


No, I wish I could pass on to our members how important saving and investing for the future is. Things like the power of compound interest and taking advantage of things when you're young shouldn't be overlooked. The days of pensions and government assistance are passing away. 

Maybe I'll make it my sig after the draft. :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

bray1967 said:


> No, I wish I could pass on to our members how important saving and investing for the future is. Things like the power of compound interest and taking advantage of things when you're young shouldn't be overlooked. The days of pensions and government assistance are passing away.
> 
> Maybe I'll make it my sig after the draft. :biggrin:


I can second that.....


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I can second that.....


Love your sig section "DALLAS SPORTS REPORTERS TO KILL"

LOL...


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

edwardcyh said:


> Love your sig section "DALLAS SPORTS REPORTERS TO KILL"
> 
> LOL...


Keep an eye on the standings as they are always shifting..........


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Keep an eye on the standings as they are always shifting..........


Laughenberg and Hansen are robots, and Galloway's an idiot. Scruggs would be the fourth in line for my machete. :sfight:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

This was the most recent list from Forbes.com, dated December '05 I believe. :shy: 

*NBA Franchise Values*

1. New York Knicks ~ $543,000,000 
2. Los Angeles Lakers ~ $529,000,000 
3. Houston Rockets ~ $422,000,000 
4. Chicago Bulls ~ $409,000,000 
*5. Dallas Mavericks ~ $403,000,000 * 
6. Detroit Pistons ~ $402,000,000 
7. Phoenix Suns ~ $395,000,000 
8. Miami Heat ~ $362,000,000 
9. Cleveland Cavaliers ~ $356,000,000 
10. Boston Celtics ~ $353,000,000 
11. Philadelphia 76ers ~ $351,000,000 
12. San Antonio Spurs ~ $350,000,000 
13. Sacramento Kings ~ $345,000,000 
14. Indiana Pacers ~ $324,000,000 
15. Washington Wizards ~ $318,000,000 
16. Minnesota Timberwolves ~ $303,000,000 
17. Charlotte Bobcats ~ $300,000,000 
18. Memphis Grizzlies ~ $294,000,000 
19. Denver Nuggets ~ $283,000,000 
20. Toronto Raptors ~ $278,000,000 
21. Utah Jazz ~ $274,000,000 
22. New Jersey Nets ~ $271,000,000 
23. Atlanta Hawks ~ $262,000,000 
24. Los Angeles Clippers ~ $248,000,000 
25. Orlando Magic ~ $247,000,000 
26. Golden State Warriors ~ $243,000,000 
27. Seattle SuperSonics ~ $234,000,000 
28. Milwaukee Bucks ~ $231,000,000 
29. Portland Trail Blazers ~ $227,000,000 
30. New Orleans Hornets ~ $225,000,000 
As ranked by Forbes.com 2005 

http://www.nbawire.com/franchise-valuations.html


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Forbes latest page on the Mavs (still shows Nellie as coach).

http://www.forbes.com/lists/2005/32/324736.html


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Bray are you a financial advisor


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

HB said:


> Bray are you a financial advisor


I was going to say...

"nah... he's just a little geeky." :biggrin:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

I was going to say....

"Nah, he's probably just a little in debt like the rest of us..." :banana:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> I was going to say....
> 
> "Nah, he's probably just a little in debt like the rest of us..." :banana:


I owe: 

$79,985 (mortgage 5.25 fixed :biggrin: )
$15,430 (car loan 6.08, paying extra)

I've got about $40k equity in the house, and I'm paying my wife's car off early so we can sell the casa and move out of the DFW metro in the next five years.

That's my plan, anyway. :whoknows:


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Wow. Great rate on your mortgage....

I owe:
$0.00 (made last car payment last month...) :banana: 
$146,500 (mortgage 8.25 fixed)
$16,245 (CC debt my lovely ex-wife left me with)

I pretty much just sign over my paycheck twice a month......
And yes.... I cry myself to sleep everynight.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> $16,245 (CC debt my lovely ex-wife left me with)


Do you ever get any offers for lower rates? :makeadeal


----------



## Ninjatune (May 1, 2006)

Well, by the time I found out that this debt was going to land on my shoulders, the interest rate had sky rocketed to 29%..... I have managed to get it down to 12% with sizeable payments and profuse begging, but I don't see it getting much lower than that anytime soon.


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

Ninjatune said:


> Well, by the time I found out that this debt was going to land on my shoulders, the interest rate had sky rocketed to 29%..... I have managed to get it down to 12% with sizeable payments and profuse begging, but I don't see it getting much lower than that anytime soon.


You've done the right thing thus far, but you can usually go further.

Call your credit card companies, tell them you've got offers for cards at lower rates and ask them to lower your rate. If you've paid regularly, they are likely to negotiate. If the company says no, tell them that you will be closing your account this week and transferring your balance to a competitor who offers better rates. So there's no doubt about your seriousness, tell them the name of the competitor you have in mind. (It shouldn't be difficult to come up with a name, since you're probably constantly getting applications in the mail from credit card companies who want you to transfer your balances to them.) Ask to speak with a supervisor. Supervisors have the authority to give you a lower rate right then on the phone. In many cases, you can cut your rate in half simply by asking.


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

FYI, you can call to get lower rates even on your car loan. :biggrin: 

I've done it before, and one call took off 2 car payments. (I chose to keep my monthly payment the same, but it still took off close to $1600 from the loan.)

:banana:


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

I would love for this board to add a financial forum.

bray1967 = mod. :banana:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I would love for this board to add a financial forum.
> 
> bray1967 = mod. :banana:


How about a thread "OT: Ask Brian ANYTHING finance-related."

How about creating a personal forum? You know, as a SM, you can have your own little world on bbb.net...


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:



> How about a thread "OT: Ask Brian ANYTHING finance-related."
> 
> How about creating a personal forum? You know, as a SM, you can have your own little world on bbb.net...


I really should.

:thinking:


----------



## edwardcyh (Dec 13, 2005)

bray1967 said:


> I really should.
> 
> :thinking:


http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=289


----------



## xray (Feb 21, 2005)

edwardcyh said:


> http://www.basketballboards.net/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=289


My request has been made known. :gopray:


----------

